# surveying calculator programs for TI-89?



## Tbunny (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of any programs that will do horizontal and vertical curves that you can program on a TI-89?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2008)

Uhhhh...unless the PS exam is different than the PE, you can't use that calculator.


----------



## Tbunny (Oct 3, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Uhhhh...unless the PS exam is different than the PE, you can't use that calculator.


I'm talking about the CA special surveying exam (the second day of the Civil PE exam). You can use any calculator you want as long as it doesn't have a QWERTY keyboard. An engineer I know has programs for the TI-86 that he used to take it, but the languages aren't compatible.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah, i had an 86 w/ forward &amp; inverse solution programs. . .no curve calcs though. MI uses the NCEES approved calculators anyways for its tests.

The PS has as its biggest components legal principles and research/procedural stuff - the calcs &amp; comps done are more bit parts in bigger overall problems - stuff already suffered through in the FS.


----------

